# gone for a long time



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

whos left?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

A few of us ol' timers are left. It's not what it use to be but what is? Millennial changes! I guess the best that we can do is try to bear with it to just make it to the end!


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

With the weather changing more folks are enjoying the outdoor and spending less time on computers.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Still here, Rio...


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Im fairly new and im even thinking its getting real quite in here. Lets blame Covid!!

Opps, new format had me thinking this was a different forum


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Still here but no where near what it used to be unfortunately


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

I've been gone a spell myself. Lots of woke people here now.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Still here part of the 2cool family.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Here part time.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Still here


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

still here sort of


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> still here sort of


^^^ This ^^^

But I'm not left I'm on the right.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm still here too but the new changes to this site make it more difficult to navigate, at least for me!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Not as often but I check in


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Welcome back Rio.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! I’ve been gone a long time. I haven’t like format for some time. I live on Texas Bow Hunter. It’s easier to navigate.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

huntman3 said:


> Lets all be honest here - other factors contributed I am sure but the primary reason folks left this site was the Holden Double Down protein relentless promotion of selling a product - I know that is why I left - if I wanted to see constant commercials I would just go watch TV - checked in here a month ago out of curiosity and what a joke the site turned into - *Adios*


Well, by


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still here , but not as often.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I check in periodically, not like it use to be. Harder to navigate and not much activity since the board was redone. To much advertising…


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

the new format chased me off, this is the first time i've made it down this far.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Been here a while, not near as much as before I retired. One thing I don’t understand is that people left because of different threads, specifically the Holden Pasture thread. All you have to do is scroll on by. Pretty simple to bypass a thread. Personally, I look forward to that thread every year.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WillieT said:


> Been here a while, not near as much as before I retired. One thing I don’t understand is that people left because of different threads, specifically the Holden Pasture thread. All you have to do is scroll on by. Pretty simple to bypass a thread. Personally, I look forward to that thread every year.


Yep Thanks! 
We only had a little over 5,000,000 views on the Holden Pasture here I think. 
maybe us not posting slowed it down 🤔
To many whining azzzzes. 
I’m sure that all the free veteran hunts and kiddo hunts we gave away ran everyone off 😂
Maybe it was the 1.1 million we raised at the Swordfishing Seminars for the veterans that killed the site 😉 
It’s amazing how the few that are to stupid to scroll on without getting there feeling hurt hiding behind a screen name have nothing better to do than B&tch 
That’s what’s happened to this site. 
just saying. 
Check out Team Double Down TV on Facebook
At least there we can filter the whinny b&tches. 
It’s a shame this place has helped slot of people in so many ways. 
Now this should bring out the best of the bunch here 😂 
Thanks for the post we are still sharing seasons and tips we learn about deer on the Facebook page @Team Double Down TV


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Yep Thanks!
> We only had a little over 5,000,000 views on the Holden Pasture here I think.
> maybe us not posting slowed it down 🤔
> To many whining azzzzes.
> ...


Hope you run that thread again this year. I always enjoy it.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I quit 2cool, fishing and building fishing rods the same day. (2012)
Well, I started fishing again. And then, I needed a new rod, so I built one. And then....
well I might as well follow suit and drop in here from time to time.


----------



## antman1984 (Apr 27, 2015)

Here!!!!


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Yep Thanks!
> We only had a little over 5,000,000 views on the Holden Pasture here I think.
> maybe us not posting slowed it down
> To many whining azzzzes.
> ...


Bretts your post were 90% of the reason I was here on this site and hope you will continue to post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I check in once a month or so. Don't like the new format. No complaints regarding any content here. Y'all have fun and good luck this season.


----------

